# White Plastidip!



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey all! Finally got some free time to get my little project done. I don't like the look of the Eco rims when they get Plastidipped in Black. Then I found out it comes in white! Looks Racey!!!

So to sum it up, Eco wheels, white plastidip, Labatts, and black spray paint for the lug-nuts. Also as a tip for everyone else using the white plastidip, I highly recommend masking the tires off for overspray. the white really shows up easy and its alot more difficult to remove than I thought. FYI.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

wow that actually looks really good... i wonder how fast it will fade and hold dirt though...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah I gotta second what Jaycruze said.

It does look impressive, but I can't help but think the white won't be so 'white' after a while. Hopefully we're wrong though. Looks great nonetheless. :goodjob:




So uhhh..... where did you install the keg?! lol. ccasion14:


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice! Finally can see how it looks! i love it! Good job


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice job, looks really good!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Love the Labatts! Great color on that keg, good job. That being said, I'm surprised they turned out that nice, unless you were totally sober. I'm jealous of the Eco rims. Good job.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

TBH, if you had a kit, and you slammed your Cruze, it would have a nice rally look to it.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments! 

I am wondering how "white" it will stay too... I did it mainly to change up the look and if i didn't like it's easily reversable and only cost $25.
If i love it enough, the next step is to get the rims powder coated.  Would def like to drop it too...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to see white plasti-dipped bowties! Anybody done that yet or have it on their to-do list?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I want to see white plasti-dipped bowties! Anybody done that yet or have it on their to-do list?


I know for a fact that it has yet to be done by a forum member, however I've seen at least 3-5 members with glossy white vinyl overlays.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks good.... for now.

Brake dust = eeeeek!


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

I'm glad someone else had the white plasti-dip rim idea. I'm still waiting for payday lol. I wonder if they make mudflaps in white also...

Great job on the paint! definitely do a follow up after a while to see if the white fades. I heard from a friend it can turn yellow after a while. He had white painted rims on his s2000.

Cheers!


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the white vynals on my bowties, you can see them in my profile.

they are starting to fade though and I plan to change them to black.





Smurfenstein said:


> I know for a fact that it has yet to be done by a forum member, however I've seen at least 3-5 members with glossy white vinyl overlays.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

-------UPDATE-------

Well it's been a couple weeks since I did the rims, finally got a chance to wash the car this weekend. I DO have allot of brakedust on the rims and it was a little tough to get it clean but all in all it turned out fine. The texture definitely holds the dirt in pretty good. I used ArmorAll wheel cleaner and a soft bristled brush to clean them. No sign of yellowing. Very pleased still!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

pics!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

It looks like your car is wearing sneakers! Me likey....


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

That looks pretty cool! I might try that on my winter rims (whenever I get them/tires...). Trying to determine if it'd look really cool or really stupid on a white car. Guess we'll find out!


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Hatje said:


> pics!?!?!?!?!?


Do you want new pics? It really doesn't look any different than the ones I already posted, but if you really want some...

@Bojangles LOL!


----------



## roscoboy272 (Sep 11, 2012)

If you plastidip your bumper, will it wash off when washing your car? I see people plastidipping their roofs, etc - what are the dangers or downsides of this vs. paint?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

No problems with car washes. 

Only down side versus paint is you can take off if you don't like it and redo. Oh wait that's not a down side.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

roscoboy272 said:


> If you plastidip your bumper, will it wash off when washing your car? I see people plastidipping their roofs, etc - what are the dangers or downsides of this vs. paint?


I plastidipped part of the rear bumper too. Holds up fine to being washed. The only downside is you are limited by the fact you can't get a smooth texture like with paint.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the glossifier takes care of the texture as well as the matte finish. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I think the glossifier takes care of the texture as well as the matte finish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


Oh really? Thats cool. Depending on the application the matte finish looks better than a glossy one.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree, depends on the look your going for. You can get glossifier and many other dip products on https://www.dipyourcar.com/home.php

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------

